
Stop using difficult-to-guess passwords, UK's spying agency GCHQ recommends - elektromekatron
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/stop-using-difficulttoguess-passwords-uks-spying-agency-gchq-recommends-10497048.html
======
stullig
lol nice try

